# Kaufberatung: Gaming-Notebook



## Blingo (21. November 2010)

Hallo an alle,

bin neu im Forum und hab ein paar Fragen im Bezug auf den Kauf eines Gaming-Notebooks. Es sollte nicht mehr als 1600€ kosten. Da ich aber keine 1600€ direkt ausgeben kann, hab ich vor eins zu finazieren, z.B. bei Media Markt. Hab aber gehört, dass die Notebooks im Media Markt ziemlich überteuert sein sollen. Stimmt das? Welche Notebooks könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die auch Crysis, Herr der Ringe Online, Mafia 2 usw. auf high ruckelfrei schaffen? Sind folgende Notebooks dafür geeignet?

Media Markt. ASUS G73JW-TZ089V. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.
Media Markt. Acer Aspire Ethos 5943G-5464G75Bnss. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.
Media Markt. Packard Bell EasyNote LX86-JP-051GE. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Oder gibts da Bessere in dem Preissegment und sind diese Notebooks mit der Graka auch 3d fähig?
Sollte die Graka eine Nvidia oder Ati sein und kann man die Graka bei den neuen Notebooks später auch gegen eine neue tauschen?

Wie ihr sehen könnt hab ich wenig Ahnung in dem Bereich^^

Danke im vorraus


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (21. November 2010)

wie ich das thema gaming in letzter zeit hier verfolgt habe, is sich ein gamingnotebook kaufen mit die dümmste entscheidung.
und zwar:
einen guten desktop bekommst du schon für die hälfte des geldes, das du in ein notebook steckst.
die leistungs übersteigt sogar schon die des notebooks selbst.
also wenn du schon wirklhc zocken willst, dann kauf dirn deksopt ud ein günstiges notebook zum unterwegs arbeiten doe rso.
n desktop kannst du günstig aufrüsten wie du magst. n notbook seltener


----------



## Insecure (21. November 2010)

Dient das Notebook als desktop replacement oder hast du auch ein normalen PC zuhause stehen ?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> bin neu im Forum und hab ein paar Fragen im Bezug auf den Kauf eines Gaming-Notebooks. Es sollte nicht mehr als 1600€ kosten. Da ich aber keine 1600€ direkt ausgeben kann, hab ich vor eins zu finazieren, z.B. bei Media Markt. Hab aber gehört, dass die Notebooks im Media Markt ziemlich überteuert sein sollen. Stimmt das? Welche Notebooks könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die auch Crysis, Herr der Ringe Online, Mafia 2 usw. auf high ruckelfrei schaffen? Sind folgende Notebooks dafür geeignet?
> 
> ...


Also ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu!!
Zum Thema Media Markt, der Laden ist Dreck!!!!
Sorry aber ist so...
Media Markt bescheisst wo es geht und ist total überteuert am Günstigsten ists immer im I-net egal worum es geht...

Und schau dir mal deinen Acer verlinkten an und jetzt den von MIR!
Also mir fällt da kaum ein Unterschied auf, ausser der Preis...

Also ich empfehle dan einfach mal die DevilTech Hellmachine, so konfiguriert wie ihn haben möchtest!!!


----------



## Blingo (21. November 2010)

@Mopedcruiser

Kann ich das Notebook von DevilTech auch finanzieren?


Falls nein, welches Notebook würdet ihr mir von Notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen?


@Insecure

Hab auch einen PC


----------



## Mopedcruiser (22. November 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> @Mopedcruiser
> 
> Kann ich das Notebook von DevilTech auch finanzieren?
> 
> ...


Mhmm weiß ich gar nicht! Steht da auch niergendswo...
Also am besten mal  bei DevilTech unter der Kategorie "Kontakt" nachfragen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2010)

Brauchst Du denn wirklich unbedingt ein Notebook zum Spielen auf diesen Details? Selbst ein 500-600€ -PC ist nicht schlechter als ein aktuelles 1500€-Notebook. Wo willst Du denn unbdingt diese Spiele auf high spielen, wenn es nicht zu hause ist? oder "brauchst" Du ein Notebook für andere Dinge und willst bei der Gelegenheit einfach nur den Desktop-PC ersetzen, spielst aber eigentlich dann doch eher zu Hause? Dann kauf Dir lieber ein 600€-Notebook und für 800-900€ nen PC, der ist um Welten besser als ein 1500€ Notebook.

Wenn Du trotzdem unbedingt ein Notebook willst: besser als eine AMD 5870 oder nvidia 460m geht da aktuell nicht für den Preis. Beide karten haben nix mit den Desktop-Varianten der 5870 oder GTX 406 zu tun, sondern sind deutlich schwächer, deie 5870 zB etwas schwächer als eine Desktop-5770. Bei MediaMarkt wäre das Asus das stärkste, den die anderen beiden haben ne mobile 5850 mit nur GDDR3, das ist viel schwächer.

btw: das ist völliger Unfug, dass MM bescheisst oder immer teurer ist. Meistens sind die teurer, das stimmt, aber es gibt oft genug auch wirklich gute Angebote. 


bei notebooksbilliger.de würden die hier in Frage kommen:

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > MSI GX660R-i5449LW7P inkl. Assassins Creed II bei notebooksbilliger.de
Notebooks > ASUS > Gaming > ASUS G73JH-TY225V bei notebooksbilliger.de
Notebooks > ASUS > Gaming > ASUS G73JW-TY098V bei notebooksbilliger.de

gtx 460m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ Mafia 2 auf hoch um die 50FPS.

5870: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ um die 60FPS

Die Werte schwanken aber von Spiel zu Spiel!


----------



## Blingo (22. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Brauchst Du denn wirklich unbedingt ein Notebook zum Spielen auf diesen Details? Selbst ein 500-600€ -PC ist nicht schlechter als ein aktuelles 1500€-Notebook. Wo willst Du denn unbdingt diese Spiele auf high spielen, wenn es nicht zu hause ist? oder "brauchst" Du ein Notebook für andere Dinge und willst bei der Gelegenheit einfach nur den Desktop-PC ersetzen, spielst aber eigentlich dann doch eher zu Hause? Dann kauf Dir lieber ein 600€-Notebook und für 800-900€ nen PC, der ist um Welten besser als ein 1500€ Notebook.
> 
> Wenn Du trotzdem unbedingt ein Notebook willst: besser als eine AMD 5870 oder nvidia 460m geht da aktuell nicht für den Preis. Beide karten haben nix mit den Desktop-Varianten der 5870 oder GTX 406 zu tun, sondern sind deutlich schwächer, deie 5870 zB etwas schwächer als eine Desktop-5770. Bei MediaMarkt wäre das Asus das stärkste, den die anderen beiden haben ne mobile 5850 mit nur GDDR3, das ist viel schwächer.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Vorschläge. Das MSI-Notebook hört sich nicht schlecht an. Einen neuen PC will ich mir im Moment nicht kaufen, da ich in nächster Zeit viel unterwegs bin und mit nem Notebook hätte ich dann alles in einem. 
Reicht das MSI-Notebook, um z.B. Crysis, CoD MW 2 auf high (nicht max.) ruckelfrei spielen zu können?
Gibts auch die Möglichkeit 3d darzustellen oder funktioniert das nur mit Nvidia Grakas?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

Guck halt mal in die benchmarkllinks, da sind crysis und CoD MW2 sicher drin zu finden. 

Wegen 3D: das geht glaub ich nur mit nvidia, UND das Display müßte 120Hz haben UND man braucht ne passende Brille. Kostet also nochmal mehr. Und wenn es um Spiele geht, hast Du bei zB 40FPS im normalen Modus dann bei 3D halt effektiv nur 20FPS - finde ich ehrlich gesagt völligen Unsinn, erst recht für Notebooks.


----------



## Blingo (23. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Guck halt mal in die benchmarkllinks, da sind crysis und CoD MW2 sicher drin zu finden.
> 
> Wegen 3D: das geht glaub ich nur mit nvidia, UND das Display müßte 120Hz haben UND man braucht ne passende Brille. Kostet also nochmal mehr. Und wenn es um Spiele geht, hast Du bei zB 40FPS im normalen Modus dann bei 3D halt effektiv nur 20FPS - finde ich ehrlich gesagt völligen Unsinn, erst recht für Notebooks.


 
3d muss natürlich nicht unbedingt sein.
Hat schon jemand mit one.de Erfahrungen gemacht? Lohnt es sich dort ein Notebook zu kaufen und wie sind die Lieferzeiten, bzw. ist die Ware gut verpackt? Oder gibts da ein besseren Online-Shop? Notebooksbilliger.de hat ja einen ziemlich hohen Zinssatz, wenn ich eins finanzieren will.

Danke im vorraus

Edit: Lohnen sich eigentlich 8gb oder reichen 4 aus für Crysis und co.?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

4GB reichen aus. mehr is nur sinnvoll, wenn Du Videoediting und so was machen willst.


one.de ist o.k, deren eigenen Notebooks sind halt "zusammengeschustert" aus frei verfübaren moduleren Systemen, also schwer zu sagen, wie "gut" die sind... die markenhersteller entwickeln eine Notebookserie halt von Grund auf selber.


----------



## Blingo (23. November 2010)

Ich denk ich werd das Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > MSI GX660R-i5449LW7P inkl. Assassins Creed II bei notebooksbilliger.de nehmen, nur gibt es das irgendswo anders günstiger zum Finanzieren? Hab schon ein paar Seiten entdeckt, die es für ca. 1200€ anbieten, nur leider ohne Finanzierung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

Kenn ich nicht, denn die, die es "kostenfrei" anbieten würden, verrechnen das Gled ja indirekt im Produktpreis und würden damit Kunden "abschrecken", die gar nicht finanzieren wollen.

Und wenn Du das Geld nicht mal ansatzweise hast, dann lass es lieber. Wenn es "nur" so ist, dass Dir vlt 600€ fehlen und in ein paar Monaten Du wieder Geld hast, dann überzieh lieber einfach für die Zeit Dein Konto.

Bzw. wie lange wolltest Du denn finanzieren? Du bist dann ja nicht dauernd mit dem vollen Betrag im Minus, d.h der Dispo-Zins fällt nicht für zB 12 Monate lang auf die 1500€ an, sondern nach zB nem halben Jahr bist Du ja nur noch mit ca 50% im Minus, zu Monatsanfag vlt. sogar kurz ne Weile im Plus. Da werden aus dem recht teuren Dispozins dann effektiv schnell "nur" 6-7%


----------



## Blingo (24. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, denn die, die es "kostenfrei" anbieten würden, verrechnen das Gled ja indirekt im Produktpreis und würden damit Kunden "abschrecken", die gar nicht finanzieren wollen.
> 
> Und wenn Du das Geld nicht mal ansatzweise hast, dann lass es lieber. Wenn es "nur" so ist, dass Dir vlt 600€ fehlen und in ein paar Monaten Du wieder Geld hast, dann überzieh lieber einfach für die Zeit Dein Konto.
> 
> Bzw. wie lange wolltest Du denn finanzieren? Du bist dann ja nicht dauernd mit dem vollen Betrag im Minus, d.h der Dispo-Zins fällt nicht für zB 12 Monate lang auf die 1500€ an, sondern nach zB nem halben Jahr bist Du ja nur noch mit ca 50% im Minus, zu Monatsanfag vlt. sogar kurz ne Weile im Plus. Da werden aus dem recht teuren Dispozins dann effektiv schnell "nur" 6-7%


 
Das Problem ist ich fang meine Ausbildung erst in 6 Monaten an, daher finanziert mir mein Vater das Notebook(bald Geburtstag^^) bis ich es selbst finanzieren kann. Und 1300€ direkt ausgeben macht er nicht. Kann man das MSI GX660 auch im Saturn oder MM kaufen, bzw. bestellen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

Haste denn noch kein Girokonto mir Dispo? 

Das Gx660 kannst Du zwar eventuell auch bei MM/Saturn bekommen, aber die nehmen dann halt 100 pro einen deutlich höheren Preis als notebooksbilliger. Erstens sind die miesten sowieso teurer als online-Shops, zweitens wäre es ne "Extrawurst" für Dich. Und hier: Saturn Notebook-Bestellservice - Startseite ist MSi gar nicht vertreten, auch keine Auswahl für die 5870 als Graka. 

Wenn ich bei saturn wiederum "meinen" markt anschaue, computer, Notebooks, dann gibt es das Asus G73JH für 1500€. Core i7-720QM, AMD 5870. *Der* Preis wäre sogar sehr gut, gibt es online auch nicht preiswerter.


----------



## Romulus1506 (25. November 2010)

Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dan einfach mal die DevilTech Hellmachine, so konfiguriert wie ihn haben möchtest!!!



Wenn  man sich die Kritiken von DevilTech durchliest, dann kann man von diesem Hersteller nur abraten. So gut die Geräte auch aussehen, der Support ist anscheinend schei.... Schaut euch doch bitte mal die Kommentare in diversen Foren zum Thema DevilTech an.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (25. November 2010)

also ich würd das asus g53 im Media Markt finanzieren......viel günstiger gibts das auch im inet nicht...!!


----------



## Blingo (26. November 2010)

Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> also ich würd das asus g53 im Media Markt finanzieren......viel günstiger gibts das auch im inet nicht...!!


 

Ich denk ich bleib bei dem MSI-Notebook, da das Asus g53 knapp 300€ teurer ist und trotzdem nicht mehr Leistung hat.
Noch ne Frage: Kann ich mit dem MSI MSI GX660R-i5649LW7P Gothic 3 mit 1.74 auf max in 1920x1080 weitestgehendst ruckelfrei spielen?


----------



## Blingo (28. November 2010)

So, hab mich jetzt endgültig entschieden und das neue Medion Erazer X6811 (MD97624) für knapp 1200€ bei medion.de bestellt. Preis/Leistung ist wirklich top: GTX 460m GDDR5, i7-740qm, 6gb und full hd.

danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Blingo (17. Dezember 2010)

hab mich nun doch für das Produkt: G73JH-GAMESTAR NOTEBOOK entschieden, da das mit Medion nicht geklappt hat. Nun meine Frage: Welche Treiber brauche ich für das Notebook? (kenn mich mit Ati nicht gut aus^^)


----------



## Speedguru (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie meinst du, "es hat nicht geklappt"?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> hab mich nun doch für das Produkt: G73JH-GAMESTAR NOTEBOOK entschieden, da das mit Medion nicht geklappt hat. Nun meine Frage: Welche Treiber brauche ich für das Notebook? (kenn mich mit Ati nicht gut aus^^)


 
Geh einfach zu Willkommen bei AMD in Dresden und schau rechts oben das Popupmenü mit den Treibern, da nimmst Du einfach Notebook-Grafiklösungen, Mobility Radeon, 5xxx und Deine Windowsversion.


----------



## Blingo (17. Dezember 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Wie meinst du, "es hat nicht geklappt"?


 
Kurier hat den Finanzierungsvertrag "verloren" und jetzt würde es noch ca. 3 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Speedguru (17. Dezember 2010)

oh das ist ja ärgerlich...


----------



## Blingo (18. Dezember 2010)

Noch ne Frage: Hab irgendswo mal gelesen, dass man auf dem Asus Bios 211 installieren soll. Nur was ist das und was bringt es?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2010)

Ein BIOS ist eine ARt Firmware für das Mainboard - da muss man aber vorsichtig sein, sollte man nur machen, wenn es wirklich wichtig ist. Wenn das nämlich schiefgeht, ist das Board quasi hin. Man müßte dann idR den BIOS-Baustein austauschen.


----------



## Blingo (19. Dezember 2010)

Dann las ich das mit dem Bios lieber. Hab jetzt die Treiber auf der mitgelieferten Treiber-CD installiert und die zwei: Treiber für AMD Catalyst? Display
Treiber für AMD Catalyst? Display
Reicht das oder sollte ich noch was installieren?

Edit: Hab außerdem direkt das neue Kaspersky (Vollversion) draufgemacht, aber erst noch trend micro internet security, welches auf dem Notebook drauf war deinstalliert, da es sich anscheinend nicht mit Kaspersky verträgt (Kaspersky hat Deinstallation empfohlen). Ist das trend micro jetzt ganz weg (Kasperksy hat während der Installation nicht mehr davor gewarnt) oder brauch ich ein Tool um es komplett zu entfernen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du es desinstalliert hast, nicht einfach gelöscht, isses auch weg.


----------



## Blingo (19. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du es desinstalliert hast, nicht einfach gelöscht, isses auch weg.


 

Gut, dachte es wäre komplizierter^^. Reichen die 2 Graka-Treiber und die auf der Treiber-CD oder brauch ich noch was?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2010)

Also, Du kannst halt beim Notebookhersteller mal schauen, ob es auch da noch neuere weitere Treiber gibt. Aber wenn alles läuft, ist das nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Kuanor (20. Dezember 2010)

Das G73J gibts derzeit bei Saturn für 1396.-Euro.Kann man finanzieren würde ich mal sagen.
Was Treiber und so Kram angeht musste wohl bei Asus gucken da jeder Notebookhersteller sein eignen Zirkus zusammenbrutzelt.Hab aber mal was gelesen das Mobil-Graka-Treiber eventuell auf AMD Hauptseite zu finden sind.


----------



## Blingo (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Das Notebook läuft bis jetzt problemlos, hab aber durch Zufall was entdeckt: Im Gerätemanager bekomm ich 4gb Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt, wovon ich 3,93gb nutzen kann. Nur steht da noch, dass ich nur noch 2,26gb frei zur Verfügung habe. Woran liegt das? (hab Windows 64 bit drauf)


----------



## Kuanor (20. Dezember 2010)

wenns schon mal gelaufen ist könnten dateien für schnelleren start im ram abgelegt sein.bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Blingo (21. Dezember 2010)

Kuanor schrieb:


> wenns schon mal gelaufen ist könnten dateien für schnelleren start im ram abgelegt sein.bin mir aber nicht sicher.


 
Und wie bekomm ich die wieder raus? (kenn mich mit Windows 7 gar nicht aus^^)


----------



## Psytis (21. Dezember 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Das Notebook läuft bis jetzt problemlos, hab aber durch Zufall was entdeckt: Im Gerätemanager bekomm ich 4gb Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt, wovon ich 3,93gb nutzen kann. Nur steht da noch, dass ich nur noch 2,26gb frei zur Verfügung habe. Woran liegt das? (hab Windows 64 bit drauf)


 
Windows belegt den rest. eventuell ist auch schon was für die Grafikkarte abgezweigt.


----------



## Blingo (21. Dezember 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> Windows belegt den rest. eventuell ist auch schon was für die Grafikkarte abgezweigt.


 
Lässt sich das nicht ändern? Ist ja dann schon ein ziemlich großer Leistungsverlust


----------



## Psytis (21. Dezember 2010)

Du könntest unnötige programme aus dem autostart entfernen.
Wo man den shared memory für die grafikkarte einstellt weiss ich gar nicht so genau (wenn das überhaupt aktiviert ist).
Aber eigentlich hast du noch genug RAM frei, ausser du hast spiele die wirklich mit 64 bit laufen.


----------



## Blingo (21. Dezember 2010)

Wollte schon Spiele wie z.B. Mafia 2 auf max spielen. Muss ich jetzt Ram nachrüsten oder gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

Das ist kein echter Verlust, das wird freigegeben, wenn ein anderes Programm das wirklich braucht.


----------



## Blingo (21. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist kein echter Verlust, das wird freigegeben, wenn ein anderes Programm das wirklich braucht.


 
Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt^^. Noch ne letzte kleine Frage: Hab ja jetzt die neuen Graka-Treiber und die von der Treiber-CD drauf. Muss ich die alten jetzt löschen oder werden die überschrieben. Wenn ich sie löschen muss, wo finde ich die dann?


----------



## pibels94 (21. Dezember 2010)

gute wahl das g73 zu nehmen 

gab in letzter zeit allerdings vereinzelt probleme mit dem display...aber das soll dich nicht stören 

an treibern brauchst du eigentlich nur sound und den "mobilen" catalyst treiber


----------



## Blingo (21. Dezember 2010)

pibels94 schrieb:


> gute wahl das g73 zu nehmen
> 
> gab in letzter zeit allerdings vereinzelt probleme mit dem display...aber das soll dich nicht stören
> 
> an treibern brauchst du eigentlich nur sound und den "mobilen" catalyst treiber


 

Mit dem Display hab ich bis jetzt Gott sei Dank noch keine Probleme
Hab bei Asus 3 Soundtreiber gefunden: Creative Audigy Driver, Realtek SRS udio Driver und Realtek Audio Diver (Realtek Audio Diver for WIN7 32). Soll ich alle 3 installieren?


----------



## pibels94 (22. Dezember 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> Mit dem Display hab ich bis jetzt Gott sei Dank noch keine Probleme


 
Sei froh, wenn du mal ziet hast lies die kundenbewertungen bei amazon 


und zu den treibern: wieso nicht? doppelt hält besser


----------



## Kuanor (23. Dezember 2010)

Blingo schrieb:


> Und wie bekomm ich die wieder raus? (kenn mich mit Windows 7 gar nicht aus^^)



Lohnt normal nich,aber versuch mal bereinigen.Gibts auch bei Win 7.


----------



## Hardware Opfer (23. Dezember 2010)

Oh schade also wenn ich jetzt etwas früher den Fred gesehen hätte - hätte ich jetzt gesagt schau doch mal bei mysn.de. Da habe ich meins auch her (Sys s.u. - hat mich vor 1,5 Jahren 1200Eus gekostet) Aber da ich das nicht habe - mmm schreibe ich es trotzdem, weil ich habe gerade langeweile - oder vielleicht kaufst du ja noch eins. Puahaha


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

wenn da crysis und high in einem satz mit notebook steht kannste es vergessen  
aber wenn du kantenglättung und so nicht brauchst geht das wohl 
4gb reichen eig aus... sei denn du machst video und bildbearbeitung im professionellen sinne, ich habe bei 8gb nur bei gta 4 wirkliche unterschiede gespürt... 
(sollen über 20% sein) 
aber normal reichen 4, ram kann man auch leicht später nachrüsten ... 
ich rate eig vom finanzieren ab! 
Kauf was wenn du das geld hast, sonst nicht! Sei denn es ist wirklich notwendig, wie nen herd oder so... 
sonst kauf lieber was für 1000€, da kommste auch weit genug mit


----------



## Blingo (25. Dezember 2010)

So, hab jetzt mal Mafia 2 und Gothic 3 (1.74) drauf gemacht und angezockt. Beides läuft auf max. Details ruckelfrei (außer Zwischenruckler in Gothic 3), selbst Mafia mit 16 AF und AA in full HD. PhysX hab ich noch nicht probiert. Denke das würde mit ner Ati Karte auch nicht gut funktionieren^^.
@foin: Hab zwar Crysis (noch) nicht, aber laut Notebookcheck läufts mit ner 5870 auf High mit ca. 50 fps. Bei Gelegenheit werd ich mirs mal kaufen und selbst sehen, obs echt 50 fps sind.


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

dann warte lieber auf crysis 2, soll sogar weniger schlucken, alle schreiben zwar immer hin sie wollen crysis zocken, aber ich kann das irgendwie nie nachvollziehen, ich find das spiel garnet so gut....


----------



## stadler5 (25. Dezember 2010)

holle dir das GX660R ist ein gutes NB zum Zocken und der ASound ist riesig.


----------

